# Late season shore fishing?



## n_108_nd (Oct 13, 2004)

Is it worth it to go out to Devils Lake to fish from shore in the days before the ice up? I am more than happy to brave the wind and the cold, but it would be a long trip if the fish were out deep and away from the channels. 
If you fish this time of year do you need to be at a deeper channel, like around the casino, or do you need to be shallow, like 6 mile or Mauve's coulle? And do you fish the current, or do you fish down shore from the channel?

~chris~


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

57 bridge is a pretty good bet before freeze up.


----------



## n_108_nd (Oct 13, 2004)

Thanks for the information. Now the next question is if the cold weather has taken its toll on the lake or not.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

no


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

yes, grahams island and to the west is all froze over, pelican is frozen over. One calm day with these same temps and say goodbye to the open water.


----------

